# Avoir une double connection internet c'est possible??



## kamkil (20 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Voilà je ne suis malheureusement pas encore en zone dégroupée et je me traine donc surtout en upload. J'ai cependant la chance d'avoir deux lignes téléphoniques à la maison dont l'une d'entre est équipée en ADSL 512/128. Je pensait prendre la Freebox sur l'autre ligne pour avoir du 2048/128 et coupler les deux connection sur mon G4 pour avoir en fait du 2560/256.
Question donc, quel matos me faut-il et comment réaliser la chose sur l'ordi. En fait il me faudrait un truc qui fasse le routage vers une connection ou l'autre en fonction de la bande passante disponible pour optimiser l'utilisation des deux lignes.


Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## flakk (20 Novembre 2004)

techniquement, oui, c'est tout à fait possible... c'est du load-balancing.
 t'as juste besoin de 2 cartes réseau.

 Mais en pratique c'est pas facile à mettre en place...
 J'ai un pote qui a fait ca sur sa gateway, avec 2 lignes free.
 Ca marche très bien sous nux ou bsd, et c'est amplement documenté... donc aucuns problèmes majeurs.

 Mais il y a des trucs à mettre en place au niveau du kernel..
 Je ne sais pas du tout comment fonctionne le kernel de darwin, mais ca *doit* être jouable aussi sous OSX...
 (et avec un peu de chance, ca a déja été prévu, et pas besoin de le recompiler..)
 par contre, pour trouver la doc, ca risque d'être plus tendu...


----------



## flakk (20 Novembre 2004)

il existe des solutions matérielles qui font ca aussi...
Genre les routeurs digne de ce nom... genre les cisco à partir des series 17XX
mais évidemment, le prix aussi est digne de ce nom.. et c'est complètement inabordable pour les particuliers... (sans compter que config l'IOS d'un cisco, c'est pas 3 clics dans une interface web...)

Donc dans ton cas, si tu te sens l'âme d'un warrior, le plus simple est peut-être d'acheter un vieux pc d'occaz, mettre 3 cartes réseau (2 wan et un lan), avec un linux, et retrousser les manches...
(hum.. je ne suis pas sur que le terme simple soit approprié...)


----------



## kamkil (20 Novembre 2004)

Ouais j'ai vu quelques solutions routeurs avec deux ports WAN qui font du load balancing mais le problème c'est que mon premier modem il est PCI déjà donc un super routeur plus un modem ethernet en plus ça va vite aller chercher dans les plus de 300 euros...
La solution logicielle serait donc la meilleure 
Faudrait juste que je prenne un routeur et que je mette le modem de Free dessus qui partage la connection vers l'ethernet de mon G4 et après tout router logiciellement.
Mais du coup je vais me retrouver avec deux IPs, ya pas une couille de ce côté là?
J'ai un server type carracho et j'aimerais notemment pouvoir avoir plus d'upload de ce côté là, est-ce que ça marchera si les utilisateurs se sont connectés avec une IP donnée de leur envoyer des paquets en passant par l'autre ou...  Ca m'embrouille l'esprit là! 

Avis aux genies du terminal et de la bidouille du routage


----------



## flakk (20 Novembre 2004)

ben en fait, je crois que c'est plus compliqué que ca...
  effectivement, si une connection est établie avec une certaine IP, tu ne peux pas passer les infos par l'autre...
 le principe général du load-balancing, c'est que tu mets les deux interface wan sur une passerelle qui se charge de faire la translation d'adresse (NAT) vers le lan.
 ensuite, lors d'une demande de connection émanant du lan, c'est cette passerelle qui redirige vers l'une des deux lignes en fonction de la charge, de facon completement transparente pour les machines du lan.
  en d'autres termes, la connection internet depuis le lan corresponds à une seule interface, celle de la gateway.

  la ou ca deviens inhabituel dans ton cas, c'est que tu n'as pas de passerelle, mais une seule machine... pas de lan quoi...
 donc la connection vers internet = 2 interfaces distantes... or les applis ne sont jamais prévu pour ca, et tu sera obligé de choisir, l'une des deux interfaces à chaque fois...
 exemple: (en partant du principe que l'on soit capable d'assigner une connection définie à une appli, ce qui est loin d'être certain... les applis prendront généralement celle par défaut)
  emule utilise connection 1, web connection 2.
  C'est complètement statique, et même si la connect 1 est saturée et la n°2 inutilisée, emule ne passera jamais par la 2...

  edit: t'as vu des routeurs qui font du load balancing à 300¤ ?!? 
  (en tout cas, les cisco dont je parlais, c'est un zéro de plus)


----------



## kamkil (20 Novembre 2004)

Ouais je sais ya des routeurs beaucoup plus chers... J'en ai vu qui font du double entrée WAN vers 300 euros... D'ailleurs je me demande ce qu'il peuvent bien foutre dans ces putains de routeurs pour qu'ils valent le prix d'un G5!! 

Donc autre hypothèse si j'utilise un PQ de base avec Linux dessus, que je lui fout ma carte ADSL PCI dedans et que je lui branche sur une première carte ethernet la Freebox et que je fou un routeur sur une deuxième carte ethernet et que branche mon G4 là-dessus, ton truc marcherait? Càd que ce serait transparent pour le G4 au final? Mais je capte toujours pas quel IP il prendra mon Mac, toujours une fois l'une et une fois l'autre? Il me semble que carracho peut recevoir des connections de toute les IP qu'on veut (la locale, l'internet et la LAN voire la AirPort donc de ce côté ce serait bon )


----------



## flakk (20 Novembre 2004)

euuh pourquoi veux tu mettre un routeur sur ton lan...
si t'as un PC qui fait gateway, y'a plus besoin d'aucun routeur.. c'est la gateway qui prends en charge tout le routage.
donc t'aurais 1 interface WAN qui serait ton modem PCI, une interface WAN eth avec la FBX, et une interface lan ethernet vers ton mac.
en théorie, ca doit marcher.

Maintenant, y'a beaucoup d'inconnues... (ex: ton modem PCI, il existe des drivers linux ?)
et vu ce que tu veux en faire, ca risque de ne pas répondre à tes besoins...
(concernant les connections entrantes, pour utiliser les 2 lignes, faudrait que tu utilise en plus un DNS qui oriente vers l'une puis l'autre de facon dynamique en fonction de la charge... 
en pratique les gens ne se connecteraient à carracho que par un dns style monserveur.kamkil.net, qui les redirigerait tantot vers l'ip wanadoo, tantot vers IP free)

bref, vraiment pas facile à mettre en place, et bonne conaissances en rézo et linux nécessaires...

Maintenant, si ton serveur est capable d'accepter simultannément des connections de plusieurs interfaces, le plus simple est ptet de donner l'IP 1 à la moitiee des gens, et la seconde aux autres...


----------



## NightWalker (20 Novembre 2004)

En fait, si ce que tu cherche c'est d'avoir un débit d'Upload plus important pourquoi tu prends pas plutôt les accès SDSL. Il permet d'avoir le même débit en upload et un download. C'est vrai qu'il est un peu plus contraignant en terme de distance... C'est plus facile à mettre en place, par contre je n'ai absolument aucune idée de tarification, la seule chose que je sais est ue ce type de connexion coûte nettement moins chère que les Lignes Spécialisées...


----------



## flakk (20 Novembre 2004)

oui.. mais ca reste ultra cher... il me semble que chez colt, pour avoir du sdsl, ca démarre à 150¤/mois... transpac ca doit être dans le même ordre de prix
 et de mémoire, les sdsl de colt et cegetel nécessitent un routeur cisco828 (enfin selon les préco des opérateurs).
 pas trop dans les gammes de prix des particuliers..


----------



## kamkil (20 Novembre 2004)

Déjà rien que le 1024/256 est à au moins 70 euros partout en zone non dégroupée... L'avantage de deux lignes ADSL ce serait un coût beaucoup plus faible vu que déjà je paye pas vraiment mon accès ADSL actuel... :roll:
Il me semble bien que les pilotes linux pour mon modem existe... Vous savez pas où yaurait moyen de se renseigner plus là-dessus? Et est-ce qu'un linux sur mac ferait l'affaire ou pas? Parce que j'ai pas de pq et que ça me ferait chier d'en acheter un mais j'ai des tonnes de vieux macs qui trainent qui sont plus ou moins puissants. 200Mhz ça suffirait?


----------



## virtual (14 Mai 2009)

Bjr a tous,  je ss nouvelle sur le forum.
J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'avoir une double connexion internet sur un routeur avec un seul port WAN? Suis je obligée d'utiliser un routeur dual port wan?

Merci d'avance à celui ou celle ki voudra bien me repondre!


----------

